# Bringing A Pet Into Mexico



## dvinton (Mar 8, 2019)

All,

My wife and I will be moving to Ajijic next year, bringing our dog with us. The pet FAQ seems a little out of date.

It looks like current rules are best described in the USDA website, www-aphis-usda-gov/aphis/pet-travel/by-country/pettravel-mexico. (I don't have link posting privileges, change hyphens in domain name to periods.)

Two methods of documentation described: Option B: Accredited veterinarian certificate, seems to best apply to our situation.

Does anyone know anything different?

Regards,

Don


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Here is a site that will help :

Bringing Your Pet into Mexico: New 2017 Laws are Being Enforced!


----------



## dvinton (Mar 8, 2019)

Thanks, chicois8 for the quick reply!

Wow, what an informative article (and ordeal). This is great information.

Let's hope when we head south next year we aren't caught at the border with a new rule.


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

Just let the dog cross the border and meet on the other side

J/K 

Sent from my KFFOWI using Tapatalk


----------

